# Can anyone identify this skull?



## kng5

I found this skull out in the woods. I'm not sure what it is....but I was thinking maybe a goat? I don't know how the heck a goat got in this area, though..so if you have any idea of what it is, please let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## wyogoose

Looks like a goat or a sheep that has lost its shells.


----------



## R y a n

what type of country did you find it in? cropland? pastureland? range? middle of nowwhere or close to a road?

It looks like it could be several things...

Even a tame goat that was with a herd of sheep and died out in the pasture...


----------



## roostman

Gargoyle! From The Pembina area!


----------



## kng5

I found it in a small patch of woods. There are houses nearby...maybe it was someone's pet?? I hope not...I would feel pretty bad. But it was just laying there out in the open. But the surrounding area has lots of forest. (Lake of the Ozarks area..more specifically Truman Lake, in MO)


----------



## Fallguy

It looks like a goat. How thick is the frontal bone (forehead)? Goats have very thick frontal bones for ramming heads. Sheep and goat skulls look very similar.


----------



## flight cancled

could be a little button buck


----------



## Skippy219

flight cancled said:


> could be a little button buck


Looks like deer teeth to me.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

It is NOT a deer. Deer shed their horns (pedicles) each year - they do not have a bone structure on their skull like the picture. That said, my vote is a goat.


----------



## whitehorse

oh yea, looks like a goat, the way the horns are fused into that thick skull...


----------

